# Coughing



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

We are getting drenched with rain the past few days and some more tomorrow. When I went to close up the girls tonight I noticed my BR was coughing. Is this a sign she is getting something? I have some Aureomycin 4G medicated crumbles, would it be wise to feed that to the whole bunch?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

rooless said:


> We are getting drenched with rain the past few days and some more tomorrow. When I went to close up the girls tonight I noticed my BR was coughing. Is this a sign she is getting something? I have some Aureomycin 4G medicated crumbles, would it be wise to feed that to the whole bunch?


Wouldn't hurt!


----------



## FerryKanes (Jul 2, 2013)

Did you give anything?


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

Nothing yet. I am going to mix up the aureomycin this morning and give it to them. I have a little Sulmet would that be better?


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

I am having a similar problem. My roo is gurgling. I started him on sulmet yesterday when I noticed it. I haven't noticed a difference yet. I am calling the vet in the morning.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

dcfrenkel said:


> I am having a similar problem. My roo is gurgling. I started him on sulmet yesterday when I noticed it. I haven't noticed a difference yet. I am calling the vet in the morning.


Gurgling is almost always worms. I would deworm them.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Gurgling is almost always worms. I would deworm them.


So good to know. Thank you. 
I will deworm.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

*Thank you!!*



mjs500doo said:


> Gurgling is almost always worms. I would deworm them.


I went to walgreens and got some pyrantel for my roo.
Two days later he was no longer crackling and gurgling when he breaths and he still seems fine.
Thank you for the advice!!! The vet had told me to get tetracycline, but the pyrantel did the trick!
Thanks so much. I am really attached to this rooster and I didn't want to lose him.


----------

